# Special FCS-Kali FMADigest issue is out!



## Guro Harold (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

The special FCS FMADigest is out now for current subscribers!

Tuhon Ray asked me to write two articles for this edition (This is my first published work, so bear with me ).

In order to receive the free E-magazine, please subscribe to www.fmadigest.com.

I will also see if I can post the pdf here with all parties.

Best regards,

-Guro Harold


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2009)

The FMA Digest is a wonderful thing--I encourage FMAers to check it out! I'll look for this one in my e-mail...ah, already here!


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 16, 2009)

arnisador said:


> The FMA Digest is a wonderful thing--I encourage FMAers to check it out! I'll look for this one in my e-mail...ah, already here!


 

I'll second that.  Always has good material.

David


----------



## graywolf (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice articles Guro Harold....Howard Vanderbeck


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 19, 2009)

graywolf said:


> Nice articles Guro Harold....Howard Vanderbeck


Thanks Howard!


----------

